# Printable old school stock car decals?



## guinnesspeanut (Sep 25, 2009)

Anyone know where I can look for some printable stock car logos, business names, or even vintage 1950's/1960's NASCAR stuff? I've got a box full of models from before 1970 I'd like to turn into slots, and some early NASCAR high definition photos would really make my day.. Hopefully, somebody out there has assembled a few sheets they wouldn't mind sharing.. '59-'68 Daytona races preferred, if I can be picky, or anything up to the '70's at Watkin's Glen.. When I get a bit more room for a track, I'd love to route out a 60's or 70's Glen track.. I know a lot of the early, early cars didn't have "Joe's Garage" written on the cars. I think that all started in the 40's, but didn't go mainstream till the 60's.. Most of the models are road/street cars from US car makers, and none are fiberglass bodies. It'd be kinda nice to have an open posting for printable decals. If one already exists, a bit of help finding it would make my day..


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

I's check the train sites out for old business logo's a lot of the older stuff 1950's looks handpainted.

her's a site to check out some old pics
http://legendsofnascar.com/drivers.htm

I think have some some where in this computer it will take while for me to locate them


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*decals*

try MEV ORIGNALS THEY SELL OLD NASCAR DECALS.


----------



## guinnesspeanut (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm trying to print them myself.. I thought I'd just find them posted here & there.. I did, but they all have to be properly resized, and I'm losing too much clarity. Not to mention the time involved.. Images are all over the www, but for resizing, you need a minimum of 700 X 400, but even that doesn't look right if scrutinized. If anyone out there does print off their own, please let me know what program you're using to resize. I tried 3 from different cameras, but it's not that great. I don't want to spend the cash on Adobe if the results will be the same.. Isn't there a club out there with a group share?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Getting images re-sized without a good software package is tricky for sure. I've had moderate success resizing images for decals by making them smaller in the printer preferences when it's time to print. This won't be much help though if you're trying to make them all on a sheet and printing all at once. 

Like the sign hanging in my ex boss's old shop said... 

"Pick two: Fast, Good, and Cheap.
If it's fast and good, it won't be cheap.
If it's fast and cheap, it won't be good.
If it's good and cheap, it won't be fast."


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

a few places for ready made decals
pattos
road race replicas
http://www.indycals.net/index.html
http://www.scaleauto.com/decals/ms_index.htm
MS103 Stock Car Numbers Peel-n-Stick (#41; 42; 3; 25; 43; 57+) $5.00
MS104 Stock Car Sponsors Peel-n-Stick $5.00
MS105 Stock Car Numbers Peel-n-Stick (#71; 46; 67; 12; 2; 88+) $5.00


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I think guinness peanut's desires are larger scale decals. I could be wrong, but that's what I've noticed him tinkering with on other posts. 

Pattos makes an unbelievable of amount of decals for all scales. It might end up cheaper in the long run getting a few sets from them, depending on what you value your time at.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I agree joe.
considering the work necessary to reduce and sharpen images to 1/64 I prefer to just order from Patoo.
of course, I always get carried away and have to cut back on some "wants" 
LOL


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

clip art

http://www.racelinecentral.com/Decals.html

new stuff but maybe search around for similar sites


----------

